# Spartacus!



## JBryden88 (Mar 23, 2013)

So, for the past few years, and this being the final year, there's this show called Spartacus. Not fantasy but it DOES go larger then life, ala 300. 

Anyone else watch it?

I'm still picking my jaw up off the floor from tonight. Anyone who knows the history will know what I speak of as the show prepares for the end in two episodes!


----------



## OGone (Mar 23, 2013)

Watched the first series and it was definitely a guilty pleasure, couldn't go back to it after Andy died though... Just doesn't see right


----------



## LadyofKaos (Mar 26, 2013)

I was sad about Andy's passing, too. I didn't think the show could be as good but, I was wrong. It is as hot & graphic as ever. I've come to love the new Spartacus - Liam McIntyre - he is amazing!


----------

